# How to know the size of a web site????



## rana_punjabi_sardar (May 18, 2006)

Hi All! I want to d'load some web sites but b4 that I wanna know the size of each web site. is there any way to do the same. thanx in advance.


----------



## yrana2002 (May 18, 2006)

If you have Firefox web browser, then:

1. Open the page you want
2. Go to *Tools->Page Info*
Here, in the *General* Tab, you will see the* Size* value, which will be the size of the page.

*Savvy*


----------



## saintdark (May 19, 2006)

You can only get to know the size of the current loaded page, it wont give u the whole website size

tools like *www.soft32.com/download_53.html help you to download websites, but none of these cannot calculate the size as you can only know the size once you download the web page.

Regards


----------

